# ISO Cuban Cook book



## b.adams (Apr 3, 2009)

Last week when I was in Fort Lauderdale i went to a Cuban restaurant and the food was amazing. I had some type of pulled pork and meat pie for a appitizer and it was just awesome I emailed them asking what the pulled pork was called but they never replied and it is not listen on the menu and I really want to find out what it is. I also had some skirt steak with shrimp and that was awesome too. 

So now I am all about Cuban cuisine and now in search for a cook book I dont care if its grilling or a range based book I just want to try more Cuban cuisine.

It is my first day and I hope i posted in the correct forum.

Thank you,

BA


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Look at Daisy Martinez' book "Daisy Cooks" While she covers lots of latin cuisine, she is of Cuban descent and hits many of the classics of Cuba. And does so quite well in my opinion.

She seasons her food heavily with salt so be prepared to amend that amount as necessary for you.


----------

